# Ukm app



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Make a ukm only app for iPhones


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

There is one mate have a little search for it


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Make a ukm only app for iPhones


There already is one for Apple and Android - search for UKMuscle in the app store.

Tapatalk will be upgraded later this month so blackberry users can run that as well.

L


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

OJay said:


> There is one mate have a little search for it


Tapatalk? I'm on that now but thinking mabey just a app for ukm


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just found it, brilliant!!!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Just found it, brilliant!!!


Were UKMuscle brings up nothing for my android?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

the android one dont work on my samsung galaxy s

tried loads of times


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I must say ive got both - and use tapatalk. Sorry ukm/lorian its just not as good at the moment.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, what he ^ said


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bump for Lorian, is the app still available for the Android as I can't find it the love nor money, the only app I can find related to bodybuilding forums is Bodybuilding.com?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Just downloaded Tapatalk and linked it to UKM as can't find the app......works well!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy fvck so there is! Nice one.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

PHHead said:


> Were UKMuscle brings up nothing for my android?





ashie1986 said:


> the android one dont work on my samsung galaxy s
> 
> tried loads of times


Is it an old phone? I think it needs Android version 1.6 and above to appear.

You could also try searching *UK_Muscle* as technically that is the app name.



fatmanstan! said:


> I must say ive got both - and use tapatalk. Sorry ukm/lorian its just not as good at the moment.


No worries, the reason we run both is so that people have a choice.

L


----------

